# Newbiw on the move to sharm



## mrssmile (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello everyone . i will try to keep this brief. Im moving to sharm in 12 days time to be with my husband im just wondering if anyone can suggest anytihng i need to arrange or should deffinatly take with me. those of you that have already taken the plung im hoping will have some advice. thank you in adavance


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mrssmile said:


> Hello everyone . i will try to keep this brief. Im moving to sharm in 12 days time to be with my husband im just wondering if anyone can suggest anytihng i need to arrange or should deffinatly take with me. those of you that have already taken the plung im hoping will have some advice. thank you in adavance


Hi and welcome to the forum.....just read back through the forum as this matter has just been discussed recently.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Take enough money for a return ticket.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mrssmile said:


> Hello everyone . i will try to keep this brief. Im moving to sharm in 12 days time to be with my husband im just wondering if anyone can suggest anytihng i need to arrange or should deffinatly take with me. those of you that have already taken the plung im hoping will have some advice. thank you in adavance


Very open ended question 

Depends a lot on your story - 
moving as in planning to stay long term
do you wanna work
Does he have place to live
Is he local / been here a long time 
Etc

I would recommend you bring -
Sense of humour
Branson pickle
money

You question is bit like "I wanna buy a car, advice please "

The more info you choose to share, the better the return advice.


----------



## mrssmile (Aug 8, 2012)

the plan is for us to work together in sharm. he has arranged some work for us through a friend of his who has an agency. accommidation is part of the contract. he has worked in sharm for 10 years near enough originally he is from tanta and has spent a lot of time in alex as a youngster. i suppose my question is so open as thats as much as we have planned. and im trying to compile a list of everything i need to do and take

i got a copy of my passport on my laptop and my computer at home so my parents can access it my travel insurance will cover me for the first 60 days then i will need to take out another policy that is long term. i just got a bigger case and upped the kilos with the airline . im taking with me personal hygeine items i know i can get them but rather know i got a suppl at easy reach.

im trying to be really organised but what is the weather like nov dec and january what sort of things will i need then is it jacket weather? 

is there anything that is really hard to find in egypt that i would be wise to take. 

thank you for the responses.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mrssmile said:


> the plan is for us to work together in sharm. he has arranged some work for us through a friend of his who has an agency. accommidation is part of the contract. he has worked in sharm for 10 years near enough originally he is from tanta and has spent a lot of time in alex as a youngster. i suppose my question is so open as thats as much as we have planned. and im trying to compile a list of everything i need to do and take
> 
> i got a copy of my passport on my laptop and my computer at home so my parents can access it my travel insurance will cover me for the first 60 days then i will need to take out another policy that is long term. i just got a bigger case and upped the kilos with the airline . im taking with me personal hygeine items i know i can get them but rather know i got a suppl at easy reach.
> 
> ...


----------

